# 4 days post op



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, just some up dates, im starting to feel some improvement. the pain meds im taking 1 instead of 2 manly cause i get so sleepy i try 1 then bout hr later 2 tylenol ice has helped with swelling some but have lots of pain in shoulders just where neck stops i guess from hoding neck so stiff? I was excited cause thought axiety was gone but started back on xanax but only taking small dose and still having headache they checked calcium levels in hospital was ok but starting to get occasional numbness in fingertips is that normal can i start taking tums and if so how may a day? I' m taking 88mcg of synthroid does seem like low dose based on what everyone here takes but dr, said i would have enough left over thyroid in system for a couple weeks that make sense?.Also i'll feel desent for couple hrs then start feeling exhausted and fuzzy headed I'm sure this all normal, one good thing my voice is getting better much to my husbands dismay lol just kidding.I also have a concern I have nasty habit i smoke and thought i could quit but havent although i have cut down 90% I dont want critisim just understanding i guess any input is appreciated Thanks to all:hugs:


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

sdinohio said:


> Hi everyone, just some up dates, im starting to feel some improvement. the pain meds im taking 1 instead of 2 manly cause i get so sleepy i try 1 then bout hr later 2 tylenol ice has helped with swelling some but have lots of pain in shoulders just where neck stops i guess from hoding neck so stiff? I was excited cause thought axiety was gone but started back on xanax but only taking small dose and still having headache they checked calcium levels in hospital was ok but starting to get occasional numbness in fingertips is that normal can i start taking tums and if so how may a day? I' m taking 88mcg of synthroid does seem like low dose based on what everyone here takes but dr, said i would have enough left over thyroid in system for a couple weeks that make sense?.Also i'll feel desent for couple hrs then start feeling exhausted and fuzzy headed I'm sure this all normal, one good thing my voice is getting better much to my husbands dismay lol just kidding.I also have a concern I have nasty habit i smoke and thought i could quit but havent although i have cut down 90% I dont want critisim just understanding i guess any input is appreciated Thanks to all:hugs:


It'll get better. It's been about 7 weeks since my surgery and I'm getting better slowly but surely. Your neck is going to stiff for a little while but that'll get better as well. I'd call and ask about the calcium - my surgeon had me on calcium for three weeks but I had a parathyroid removed as well. Your 88 is probably just a starter dose. They usually don't want to go too high in case it makes you hyper. My starter dosage was 100 and after my endo appt it was raised quite a bit. Hang in there - you'd be surprised how quickly you will recover. It just takes a little time.
:hugs:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's quite a run on sentence...

I will reply in bold type to some of your questions



sdinohio said:


> Hi everyone, just some up dates, im starting to feel some improvement. the pain meds im taking 1 instead of 2 * By now you should be able to take 600 mg of ibuprofen every 6 hours. The longer you take the heavy duty pain meds the harder it will be to have a BM. They slow down to the point of misery.*manly cause i get so sleepy i try 1 then bout hr later 2 tylenol ice has helped with swelling*keep putting ice on the incision for 20 minutes at a time - often.* some but have lots of pain in shoulders just where neck stops i guess from hoding neck so stiff?*Exactly - I had similar issues and ended up having massages to work out the tension. You have to figure if the surgery is 90 minutes or so - your neck is in a strange position and it causes severe muscle issues in some ppl.* I was excited cause thought axiety was gone but started back on xanax * You could be experiencing some thyroid hormone surge if you began your replacement dosing immediately. Usually a wait of a few days will help the thyroid hormone spill burn off. * but only taking small dose and still having headache they checked calcium levels in hospital was ok but starting to get occasional numbness in fingertips is that normal can i start taking tums and if so how may a day?*Call your doctor and ask them how much to take and also to report the numbness* I' m taking 88mcg of synthroid does seem like low dose based on what everyone here *Manufacturer recommendation is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight. Your dose is appropriate for someone weighing 114lbs *takes but dr, said i would have enough left over thyroid in system for a couple weeks that make sense?*Couple of days at most assuming you had a total thyroidectomy*.Also i'll feel desent for couple hrs then start feeling exhausted and fuzzy headed I'm sure this all normal, one good thing my voice is getting better much to my husbands dismay lol just kidding.I also have a concern I have nasty habit i smoke and thought i could quit but havent although i have cut down 90% I dont want critisim just understanding i guess any input is appreciated Thanks to all:hugs:*I would recommend a nicotine patch, smoking delays healing.*


----------



## claytonjrabens (Oct 9, 2012)

Levothyroxine aka Synthroid works good for thyroid problems but I have also heard cases of sleep deprivation using that drug. Anyway it's nice to know that you are finally recovering from your problem.


----------

